# UV sterilizers on reef tanks



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanting some feed back on using a UV sterilizer on a reef tank. I planned on using one on my new 90 g set up, but after doing some research am not sure if I should use UV or not. Is this a personal choice thing or is there some techical reason why it's not advisable. What are some of you other guys doing?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

There are reports of the UV harming small organisms that are used for food. Some hobbyists have them on timers to still get benefit without running all the time. I would use all the same, benefits out weigh negatives.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about it too. Don't really know if its better to use it or not. Tagging along this post.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

:/

If there's one thing I've learned about UV sterilizers, it's that they're garbage unless you grossly overrate them. Then they're awesome.

Also, don't waste your time with anything other than an Emperor Aquatics unit (Emperor Aquatics UV - Bulk Reef Supply) - pick up a 40W unit if you can.

I'll save you some effort here; if you get any other unit, you're wasting your time and money - time and money better spent on something more practical like salt, powerheads or a new protein skimmer (or a couple fancy dinners for that matter).


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I personally think its useless, but some people claim that it works well for ich.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I personally think its useless, but some people claim that it works well for ich.


That's what I thought until I switched to an oversized Emperor Aquatics unit.

Then again, they're almost totally unnecessary in a properly set up reef tank. Their true value comes in high capacity holding systems and quarantine set ups.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm inclined to say they're of more general use in freshwater setups with heavy stocking or expensive fish. Most SW keepers seem less inclined to heavily stock. Heavy bioload and parasite/disease potential are the only things, in my mind, that justify the UV sterilizer.


----------

